# Peppered corys



## wolflover326 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello! I have 6 peppered corys in a 29g tank. No other tank mates. I wanted to make sure that I'm feeding them enough. I have 3-4 different types of food that I rotate through: Shrimp wafers, shrimp pellets, algae wafers, and freeze-dried bloodworms. I haven't really used the bloodworms since they don't want to sink. 

On night one, I do 2 shrimp pellets per cory.
Night two, I'll do 3 shrimp wafers. 
Night three, I'll do 2 shrimp wafers and 1 algae wafer.

I break up the wafers so they don't have to share. 

Is this a good rotation? Is there a way to add in the bloodworms or should I not worry about it?


Also, do they have a plant preference? I have two Anubias in there now, and would like to add more plants, just not sure which ones.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You could soak the bloodworms in dechlored or tank water to make them more likely to sink. If your anubias is doing well, you likely have low light. Java fern is one of my favorite low-light plants. Don't bury it, tie it something hard like driftwood.


----------



## wolflover326 (Feb 10, 2015)

Great idea, thanks! The anubias is doing well. I do have a plant light, but I'm not sure which one. I'll take a look at that java fern. Thanks so much!


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Seens right you can also do spectrum medium or small sinking pellets my catfish go nuts for that stuff 

Low light plants you could also do some banana plants or if you can find a big long piece of bamboo would work but it has to be partially out of the water


----------



## wolflover326 (Feb 10, 2015)

e048 said:


> Seens right you can also do spectrum medium or small sinking pellets my catfish go nuts for that stuff
> 
> Low light plants you could also do some banana plants or if you can find a big long piece of bamboo would work but it has to be partially out of the water


What is spectrum medium? I do the small shrimp pellets every few nights.

I looked at plants at PetSmart today, but not one of them looked good. my LFS is going out of business, so I'm not sure where I'm going to get my plants now. :-(


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Look for local aquarium clubs, if you can't find any, plants ship well.


----------

